# HAUNTED RADIO: transworld, detroit zoo boo, hhn, spookywoods, scaredown, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Transworld 2013, the Detroit Zoo Boo, Halloween Horror Nights and Alice Cooper, Kersey Valley Spookywoods, the Scaredown, Haunted Hollywood Sports, the Winchester Mystery House, Killer Klowns From Outer Space, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of DVD releases, and then we review the classic film,"The Omen." Then, we spin around the "Vortex" with a fan submitted song, and then on our brand new edition of Haunted Radio's Top Ten, we give our list of the top ten moments in Stephen King films. All of this and so much more on the August 1 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-080112.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

